# New here



## vince72 (Aug 15, 2021)

Hey Guys. I just joined the forum and I have a spitfire I believe 79 (serial number EQ579373) it’s nothing fancy but I enjoy the bike. I would like to add fenders and a rear rack. Can anyone give me info on the year parts are interchangeable please

Vince


----------



## bobcycles (Aug 15, 2021)

These bikes came with optional Wald chrome fenders...they are fairly available...
shouldn't run too much $   As for the rear carrier...I'm sure plenty of options out there


----------



## Xlobsterman (Aug 16, 2021)

vince72 said:


> Hey Guys. I just joined the forum and I have a spitfire I believe 79 (serial number EQ579373) it’s nothing fancy but I enjoy the bike. I would like to add fenders and a rear rack. Can anyone give me info on the year parts are interchangeable please
> 
> Vince
> 
> View attachment 1463349




Yep, it looks to be a Spitfire. Looks to have aftermarket Ukai rims, and longhorn handle bars.

What are the 4 digits stamped into the head badge?


----------



## vince72 (Aug 16, 2021)

2129
Darn I thought the wheels were original. 
Thanks for the info


----------



## sworley (Aug 16, 2021)

Welcome! Very cool bike! I use a gun lock like that around here, too. Generally only need the slightest deterrent here in good ole Iowa and those are so lightweight and easy to carry. Free from the gun shop-can't beat the price.


----------



## Lonestar (Aug 16, 2021)

Cool Spitfire!


----------



## vince72 (Aug 16, 2021)

Thank you. Rides great and I got it for $40 about 4 years ago. I want to install fenders, rear rack and enjoy it


----------



## Xlobsterman (Aug 16, 2021)

vince72 said:


> 2129
> Darn I thought the wheels were original.
> Thanks for the info




Yep, it is a 79 Spitfire.

I don't think they are? It looks like the rims have the raised dimples where the spoke nipples come through the rim. If so, then they are not OE Schwinn S2 rims.

I have some aftermarket fenders I will sell you if you are interested? I took them off a couple of bikes I purchased, and I am not a fender fan!


----------



## vince72 (Aug 16, 2021)

Can you send me some pics?


----------



## Xlobsterman (Aug 16, 2021)

vince72 said:


> Can you send me some pics?




Yes, give me a day or so to get the pics to you.


----------



## vince72 (Aug 16, 2021)

Thanks


----------



## Oilit (Aug 17, 2021)

I can't tell about your rims, I need a close-up to tell for sure. This is a picture of some I have on a '78 Spitfire, before I cleaned them up. Hopefully you can see the two knurled tracks either side of the spoke holes, if yours have that, they're original. And Schwinn changed hubs about this time, but yours looks the same as best I can tell.


----------



## vince72 (Aug 17, 2021)

I will have a closer look tonight. What did you use to clean them up, I definitely need to clean the rust off my wheels.


----------



## sworley (Aug 17, 2021)

Evaporust will work wonders on them. Get a long, narrow tote and soak em.


----------



## Rivnut (Aug 17, 2021)

Before spending money on Evapo-rust or some other chemicals, try wetting a pad made of wadded up aluminum foil and scrub the rust off. Aluminum is softer than chrome so you won’t scratch anything. The small brass brushes you can pick up for cheap at Harbor Freight work great around the spokes and on the hub between the spokes.  You’ll learn quickly which spokes are parallel and you can get a couple of fingers between to work the brush.  If you have built up hardened grease, a shot of Brake-Kleen will break it up easily. You’ll need to repack the bearings though.  I don’t have the pictures on this iPad but I’ll see if I can find them and show you some chrome pieces that I cleaned with the aluminum foil.  The foil cleans surface rust, it won’t do anything with pitted rust that has penetrated the chrome.


----------



## Rivnut (Aug 17, 2021)

I found the pictures.















The only things I used were the aluminum foil/water and some small brass brushes.

Same fender, I have a friend here locally who has a fender roller.






Before and after


----------



## Neal405 (Aug 17, 2021)

I would leave the tailpipe on, You don't wanna piss the neighbors off 🤣🤣


----------



## vince72 (Aug 17, 2021)

Wow I will try the foil. Good job Fast Eddie! I have to keep the tailpipe on lol in socal a 79 is not smog exempt hah


----------



## Xlobsterman (Aug 17, 2021)

vince72 said:


> Can you send me some pics?




Here are the pics. I do not know the manufacturer of these? They came on a Cruiser I purchased on Ebay. There is a couple of dings in them, but no rust. They should clean up well. If you want them, you can have them for $25 and shipping.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Aug 18, 2021)

BTW, those fenders came off this bike


----------



## The Madd Hunn (Aug 27, 2021)

vince72 said:


> Hey Guys. I just joined the forum and I have a spitfire I believe 79 (serial number EQ579373) it’s nothing fancy but I enjoy the bike. I would like to add fenders and a rear rack. Can anyone give me info on the year parts are interchangeable please
> 
> Vince
> 
> View attachment 1463349



Hey, I have a set of white ( painted ) Schwinn S-7 wheels that would look great on the Spitfire. They are from the early 1960's, look good, but are not perfect. They use tires that would be narrower than the 2.125" inch tires that are on the bike now. Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Aug 27, 2021)

Xlobsterman said:


> Here are the pics. I do not know the manufacturer of these? They came on a Cruiser I purchased on Ebay. There is a couple of dings in them, but no rust. They should clean up well. If you want them, you can have them for $25 and shipping.
> 
> View attachment 1464080
> 
> ...




These fenders are available if anyone else needs, or wants them?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 27, 2021)

your options on racks and fenders are endless as every Schwinn rack and cantilever frame tank from 1946 til now will fit. there are basically only 2 sizes of fenders. 

go to ebay and search "Schwinn rack" and pick the one you like.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 27, 2021)

"I just want to ad fenders and a rack" he says .... 3 years from now he will have 15 bikes and looking for more.


----------

